# Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

Was gibts an unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten?

Was ist das/die gebräuchlichste?

Was das/die beste?

Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Methoden?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

Hallo,

früher verwendete ich den Flaggenstich, ich glaube der heißt auch Jam-Knoten. Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich nie leichter als Klasse 4 fische bzw. fischte. Dann auch zwischenzeitlich einen Connector, gefiel mir aber nicht so gut. Die letzten 20 Jahre Loop on Junction und im Notfall immer noch den Flaggenstich, geht einfach und ich verlor nie ein Vorfach damit. Ihren Zweck erfüllen alle. Manche bevorzugen das Spleissen etc., war mir immer zu aufwendig, es muss schnelll und effektiv gehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

Warum nicht der Connector?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum nicht der Connector?



Hallo,

einige Jahre hatte ich den ja, aber beim Landen der Fische, wenn das Vorfach in die Ringe kam, störte der schon manchmal. Gut, macht der Flaggenstich auch, ist aber in der Gesamtheit weicher.
Hätte aber auch keine direkten Probleme heute noch einen Connector zu nehmen, sehe das Ganze nicht so eng, finde aber Loop on junction praktischer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

Inwiefern praktischer? Den musste doch immer noch kleben, oder?


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

Ich machs´s wie Lajos. Loop-on-Junction auf die Fliegenschnur, schöner kleiner! Perfection Loop am Vorfach.... verbinden....fertig....hat immer gut funktioniert. Ich fische auch meistens nur Klasse 3 oder 4


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inwiefern praktischer? Den musste doch immer noch kleben, oder?



Geflecht drauf fädeln, Schlauch drüber und am Ende ein Klecks Sekundenkleber drauf, damit am abgeschnittenen Ende der Fliegenschnur kein Wasser in die Seele läuft. Das sollte genügen und geht ganz fix. Die Dinger wechselst du ja auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inwiefern praktischer? Den musste doch immer noch kleben, oder?



Hallo,

kleben nicht unbedingt, aber zur gefühlten Sicherheit kann man ja einen Tropfen hintun. So einen Loop on junction muss man ja nicht oft wechseln, an meiner einen Nymphenrute habe ich schon bestimmt zwei Jahre den gleichen dran.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

hört sich gut an. danke


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was gibts an unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Was das/die beste?



Oder du hast gleich eine Fliegenschnur mit Schlaufen an den Enden...da wird´s noch einfacher :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

das gibts? Welche?


----------



## jochen68 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

... musste doch gerade mal nachschauen, also meine (schwereren, ab Klasse 7) Schnüre (Rio, für Mefo und Lachs)  haben bereits fabrikmäßig eine Schlaufe am Ende, da wird das Vorfach (ebenfalls Schlaufe) schlicht eingeschlauft. Bei anderen hatte ich zuletzt eine Schlaufe drangefertigt. 

Früher habe ich auch junction loops benutzt, bin aber irgendwann davon abgekommen. Hatte mir damals sogar größere Spulen "braided backing" mit drei verschiedenen Tragkräften gekauft, damit könnte ich dutzende herstellen, die Dinger kosten ja auch richtig. 

Das Teil muss auch an die Schnur angeklebt werden, es hält sonst nicht richtig. Dann kann ich aber auch gleich eine feste Schlaufe machen und brauche wiederum keine loops.

Aber ich denke, iss im Prinzip ejaaal ... geht beides.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das gibts? Welche?



Musst du dich mal durchwühlen.... Rio, Scientific Anglers, Orvis (beidseitig oder nur an der Spitze),................
Steht eigentlich immer in der Produktbeschreibung  und wenn gar nichts da steht, sind sie ohne Schlaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich aber auch gleich eine feste Schlaufe machen und brauche wiederum keine loops.


Spleissen dann?
Oder irgendein guter Knoten?


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

Guckst du. Fliegenschnur mit Schlaufe, Vorfach nen Perfection Loop binden, zusammentüddeln...fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## jochen68 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spleissen dann?
> Oder irgendein guter Knoten?



... weiß ich gar nicht mehr, glaube einfach coating entfernt, Knoten gemacht und mit Schrumpfschlauch und Uhu versiegelt und gesichert.

Ich hatte das 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dOZXkANnpk&feature=related

auch mal mit dem durchsichtigen Schrumpfschlauch und Verschmelzen des Coating probiert. Funktioniert! Sofern man wie ich in der Elo-Werkstatt das Material und Werkzeug im Hause hat. 

btw: Im übrigen liefert Tante google ja recht viele Treffer zu diesem recht populären Thema #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

da brauchste ja schon richtig Werkzeug mit Heissluftpistole und so.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

Eine gute Schnur ist das Herz der Ausrüstung, und ne wirklich Gute bekommt deshalb auch schon vom Hersteller ein Schlaufe spendiert.
Nagelknoten, Loop on Junction usw. stammen aus ner Zeit als man z.B. DT Schnüre nach ner Zeit noch rumgedreht hat. Bei der Haltbarkeit moderner Schnüre (bei etwas Pflege) brauchen sowas heute nur noch Spezialisten.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Eine gute Schnur ist das Herz der Ausrüstung, und ne wirklich Gute bekommt deshalb auch schon vom Hersteller ein Schlaufe spendiert.



Das hast du schön gesagt.


----------



## jochen68 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

Guter Spruch ... na, da könnten wir jetzt einen thread draus machen ;-) Es gab immer auch schon sehr gute Schnüre OHNE Schlaufen! 

Immerhin habe ich jetzt mal geschaut und es scheint mittlerweile wohl eher Standard zu sein, mit Schlaufe(n) zu liefern. Meine zuletzt gekauften Einhand- und Zweihand Schnüre und Schußköpfe haben alle loops.

Ich gebe zu, Schnurmuffel zu sein, meine Schnüre jahrelang ohne schlechtes Gewissen zu fischen. So habe ich hier noch einige 5er und 6er Schnüre neu rumliegen, die keine Schlaufe haben. Das sind auch Qualitätsschnüre von LOOP, Cortland, Vision etc, die werde ich bestimmt nicht wegwerfen und da wäre die Frage schon berechtigt, wie man es macht ... auch bekommt man noch aus dem Privatverkauf gute Schnüre OHNE Schlaufen.  

LG #6


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Vorfach mit Fliegenschnur verbinden*

Klar Jochen, gut/schlecht liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Wer Schußköppe bastelt oder ne leichte DT fürs superfeine Trockenfliegenfischen benutzt, muss auch mal selber eine Schlaufe basteln.
Ich rede halt eher vom Durchschnittsfliegenfischer, und die benutzen heute fast alle Keulenschnüre. Die werden so gut wie immer mit Schlaufe geliefert. Ist ja auch wirklich praktisch weil jeder Schnickschnack an der Schnurspitze schlecht fürs Abrollverhalten ist.


----------

